# How many surf fishermen enter STAR?



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

How many of you surf fishermen enter the STAR tournament? There was a tagged red caught off the 91st street pier this weekend the day before the tournament started. I've never entered, but I think I may start entering now.

http://**********************/forum...8971685/gonew/1/Missed_it_by_That_Much#UNREAD


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm in it to win it! The gafftop division that is..


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

WHAT said:


> I'm in it to win it! The gafftop division that is..


haha true, surf fishermen should definitely have that covered


----------



## MudSharker (Jul 20, 2012)

I won the upper coast star teens speckled trout division when I was 13 and I always enter it. I would never forgive myself if I caught a tagged red or other winning fish and I wasn't entered.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

I enter every year and have since they started it,....


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Is it too late this year to enter?_ I have never entered._


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

dan_wrider said:


> Is it too late this year to enter?_ I have never entered._


You can enter any time until the tournament is over.


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

I do and have since I was 16 I think. That's 18 years of trying. Time to start doing


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

I enter every year so I at least have a chance. 

Sent from fishing-guru's android


----------



## Hoggerjls (Jun 5, 2006)

I fish the surf often and enter every year.


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

If you fish saltwater at all you would be crazy not to be entered. I will not miss 45$ but I sure would miss a brand new free boat or truck and boat package. The trout in my avetar came from the surf during star last yr missed being on the board by 6 ounces


----------



## Fishinfool1212 (Jun 18, 2012)

I won last year and the year before didn't enter!!! I have heard of several people not winning because not entered. My theory is if u r gonna fish u need to enter. That simple. I never would have thought I could have won.


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

I enter every yr even though I don't get to fish as much as others. Could be that one cast that hooks you a winner... Doesn't hurt to add another $25 when u buy/renew your license!


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

First year enterer here


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm in. Here's to hoping that this was not the first act of another multi-decade redfish jinx for me....


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I entered this year for the first time.


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

The is a guy that works in the shop at my company that caught a tagged redfish 5 years ago and he wasn't entered. He now enters every year. Even if you don't win it is for a good thing.


----------



## mysteryfisherman (Jun 19, 2013)

I need to and am going to enter this year. If I caught one of those tagged reds and wasn't in the tournament I would cry. Literally.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I enter every year. Have yet to be in contention for anything, but who knows.


----------

